# Dirt bike Shop in Köln



## MTP (21. Oktober 2006)

Hi, wollte mal fragen op ihr mir nicht paar dirt bike shops in köln verraten könnt ??? DAnke schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## Lipoly (22. Oktober 2006)

MTP schrieb:


> Hi, wollte mal fragen op ihr mir nicht paar dirt bike shops in köln verraten könnt ??? DAnke schon mal im Vorraus



wer suchet der findet, da kenne selbst ich der nicht aus köln kommt bestimmt 5stück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTP (22. Oktober 2006)

ich bin neu hier in der stadt


----------



## Tohamas (6. November 2006)

@Lipoly: Vielen Dank, damit ist uns allen wirklich sehr geholfen, dass du 5 Läden in Köln kennst!

@MTP: Bin auch grad auf der Suche, aber hier fragen nützt wohl nix...
Einen hab ich am Saturn Hansaring entdeckt: Bike + Skate, direkt gegenüber der U-Bahn. Is aber nicht soo doll...


----------



## MTP (6. November 2006)

Tohamas schrieb:


> @Lipoly: Vielen Dank, damit ist uns allen wirklich sehr geholfen, dass du 5 Läden in Köln kennst!
> 
> @MTP: Bin auch grad auf der Suche, aber hier fragen nützt wohl nix...
> Einen hab ich am Saturn Hansaring entdeckt: Bike + Skate, direkt gegenüber der U-Bahn. Is aber nicht soo doll...



da gebe ich dir recht


----------



## PatKing (6. November 2006)

big boy sports is in köln geh auf die page dann siehst du genau wo. bigboysports.de oder .com


----------



## nrw-freerider (7. November 2006)

Geht doch mal auf frosthelm.de und dann auf navigator - da findet ihr shops in Köln und noch viele anndere geile Sachen. Und das ist KEINE Eigenwerbung-finde die Seite nur ziemlich geil!!


----------

